# a dating site for us



## bec (Jan 23, 2006)

hey everyone:

do any of you know of a dating site for the mentally ill? or at least a place where we can meet? i once stumbled across such a site but i forgot it. thanks,


bec

ps i have depression, anxiety and social phobia


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.nolongerlonely.com


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

nolongerlonely eh?

Sounds like a good site,
Do _you_ have any positive experiences you'd like to share with the rest of us?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Why of course... :lol 
One beatiful day I woke up and out of the blue decided to sign up for that website, next thing I know I got a sweet little message in my mailbox which made me smile, plus the name sounded too familiar, so I checked with this board, and wuala! its Scott.. no way, so I decided to take the dive and add him as one of my AIM buddies... good thing I did, cause hes the most awesome person I've met yet and look forward to seeing him very soon ( again)


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

*phew
I feel better now!  
I wasn't sure how you'd respond :b
But yeah, my experience with that site?
Ohh, I SUPPPOOOOSE its been pretty good for me! :lol 
:kiss


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:squeeze


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

So that's the story then?  
The move was made off this board...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

S.A.S Rocks!!! :banana


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, 'the move' was made off the board (NLL) but SAS is where she cought my eye. :nw

Thanks for all you "Supporters" for keeping it going :banana

...hey thats me *pats self on back* :sigh I'm so self-absorbed! :b

This has been a pretty darned good investiment if you ask me! :love


----------



## bec (Jan 23, 2006)

hey:

thanks so much for the replies and i will have to visit the website above. ok. bye.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

There's really a dating site just for the mentally ill?
Somehow I find that kind of...disturbing...I mean, it's one thing if a person has social anxiety, but I'd be afraid to meet someone who's totally psycho... :afr


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

*Here is to #50!*

Molton, Yeah there probably are some 'psychos' on that site, but its no different then meeting someone from any other site...except someone from NLL (or this board for that matter) is more likely to be open and honest about their problems. -whatever they may be

Before most people meet, they usually talk online for a little while, and only choose to meet in person because they feel comfortable and have a connection, so it is really not that scary. Not comfortable?, no connection? why meet?

*For example...when a 35-yr old gay guy from another continent emails just to say "Hi": I didn't seem to feel any connection( why not!?... :stu ) I somehow don't think we're gonna meet :b 
(no offense to 35 yr old gay guys from other continents intended! :tiptoe )

One the other hand, I emailed this beautiful woman and we DO feel quite comfortable around each other and we DO seem to have a connection. So even if we are 'psychos'....then we're well matched psychos, and I'm okay with that. :squeeze


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Sigh... my Romeo :kiss


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> Sigh... my Romeo :kiss


I think I just barfed a little in my mouth........................    :um

:lol :lol No, I'm just kidding you guys. Ah to be young and in love again. It's really great that things worked out so well and I think I'll check this site out for myself.

Congrats Again :banana :banana :yay :clap


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Here is to #50!*



AnxiousAirman said:


> One the other hand, I emailed this beautiful woman and we DO feel quite comfortable around each other and we DO seem to have a connection. So even if we are 'psychos'....then we're well matched psychos, and I'm okay with that. :squeeze


Well I wasn't saying that _you_ were psycho...seriously I'm happy for you two. 

I guess there must be people on any dating site who I probably would never want to meet. I hope I can find someone I _do_ want to meet...

[edit] I guess I just found the idea of a dating site "for the mentally ill" a bit strange. Maybe because I, like many people, seem to immediately think of "mentally ill" people as being, like, schizophrenic or psychopathic...heh. But of course we know that's not necessarily true.


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

Hehe...i signed up for the site.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Molten Universe said:


> There's really a dating site just for the mentally ill?
> Somehow I find that kind of...disturbing..


Me too.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

So what if they are schizophrenic, so long as their medicines keep it reasonably under control? There's no reason they should have to be single for life if they don't want to be. Some schizophrenics are intelligent, rational, friendly people.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

Paul said:


> So what if they are schizophrenic, so long as their medicines keep it reasonably under control? There's no reason they should have to be single for life if they don't want to be. Some schizophrenics are intelligent, rational, friendly people.


 :agree everyone deserves to have someone to love and who loves them back no mather what


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Karla said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > So what if they are schizophrenic, so long as their medicines keep it reasonably under control? There's no reason they should have to be single for life if they don't want to be. Some schizophrenics are intelligent, rational, friendly people.
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Paul said:


> So what if they are schizophrenic, so long as their medicines keep it reasonably under control? There's no reason they should have to be single for life if they don't want to be. Some schizophrenics are intelligent, rational, friendly people.


I'll take your word for it; I've never met anybody schizophrenic.

I was just more concerned about, you know, possible axe murderers...which is an unfortunate concept people have about mental illness, I suppose.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Molten Universe said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > So what if they are schizophrenic, so long as their medicines keep it reasonably under control? There's no reason they should have to be single for life if they don't want to be. Some schizophrenics are intelligent, rational, friendly people.
> ...


I have to admit Molten...when I heard the expression "dating site for the mentally ill" I chuckled abit too. Thinking about serial killers and such. Certainly that is a negative connotation though.

Matt


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I must be feeling odd today...

I just signed up at that site.
I've never done this kind of thing before, so I'm not sure what to expect. :afr


----------

